# De'Longhi KG79 grinder problems



## DNA

My dads KG79 grinder is having problems and we are wondering if anyone knows how we could fix it?

It has lost power in the first stage of grinding and takes a while to get enough power to grind coffee, even the light goes off after a second.

I have uploaded a video with my KG79 for comparision.

On the same setting the machines ground 14.6g (mine) and 9.4g (dads) of coffee.

We took it apart to see if anything looked off and gave it a clean.

He does not drink enough coffee to want a new grinder so a fixing it would be great.

My first thought was maybe there is a problem with one of the capacitors but I really do not know much about electronics.






The grinder on the left is my one (the working one) and the one on the right is the faulty one.


----------



## lake_m

The one we have at work died recently. We changed out the large yellow capacitor on the power board (can't remember what spec, but you can't miss it.) That brought the machine back to life and it's been fine ever since. Different problem to yours I know, but maybe worth a punt - the caps are cheap. It could also be the timer circuit. You could always 'hot wire' the timer and use it in manual mode. There are also two micro switches, one on the lid, one on the grind box. If these are not 100%, they may be cutting the machine out early. Good luck with your investigation.


----------



## DNA

Yea, I was thinking about replacing the yellow capacitor, its worth a try I guess. I dont think it has anything to do with the timer or the microswitches because it is not cutting out early.


----------



## Thetrueindy

Hi DNA. Did that fix work for you? Having the same issue as you.


----------



## bitterbuffalo

Bumping this thread as it seems as good a place as any. How are people removing Coffee grinds from the bottom burr? Just running rice through it?


----------



## mhume

Hi

I was experiencing the same problem on a 2 year old KG79 but with much worse effect.

I'd have to switch the grinder on and off multiple times before it would continue grinding for more than a second.

The button light would only be illuminated for this second (even when eventually it continued to grind)

On replacing the big yellow capacitor (X2, 275V, 0.47UF) the grinder functioned flawlessly.

When ordering your replacement capacitor can i recommend you check the lead length.

The one i ordered had a picture of a cap with long leads but was sent a different "footprint" cap with very short leads

A bit of creative soldering later and it was up and running though.

Due to its positioning on the circuit board the "footprint" doesn't really matter although the lead length will

If you go for the Panasonic one can i recommend a ECQUAAF474M rather than the short leaded ECQUAAF474MA

Hope this helps someone fix their grinder too!

mh

P.S. As there may be multiple versions of this grinder with different internal components. Make sure you check the values on the cap before replacing!


----------



## louit

Hello, i have KG79 since 2 years and i have the same issue. The led stop after 1 seconds and the grinder not have too enough power for destroy coffee.

My Big yellow capacitor return value when i try with multimeter but the small yellow capacitor return nothing. (0.1uF) I bought new one. I am waiting for shipping and when i receive it i can write here if my problem is solved.

If the small capacitor change nothing i will try with the big


----------



## louit

The small yellow capacitor changed nothing (near the power).

The big yellow capacitor on the motherboard fix the issue. Now the led stay on and the motor have. Enough power for destroy coffee. Be careful when you remove the original capacitor because the mother board is not good quality. For 8€ my grinder is fixed







(I bougjt bad capacitor the first time and the shipping price is more than the capacity price )


----------



## c_j_stone

@louit what spec capacitor do i need to order for this?

Thanks


----------



## julia

just to share that i was also having the same problem (not enough power to grind coffee, even though the grinder would work without coffee in it).

i changed the big yellow capacitor on the motherboard and its working again. the leg distance was different than the previous one so i just used the old capacitor's legs to make an extension for the new one. i did realise though that there is an extra hole beside the right leg - has anyone tried using this one instead for the wider capacitors? they are connected on the board...

i feel very saddened to think that this is still the practice among big companies. initially i brought my machine for repair at delonghi they said that 1. they didnt know what the problem was and investigating would cost minimum €70 (+ the repair) and 2. that i'd better buy a new one because it would be cheaper anyway. hope this thread can reach as many users as possible!!


----------



## Michael84

Hi Everybody 

I have this exact problem.

is this the capacitor i need to fix my grinder: https://dk.rs-online.com/web/p/polypropylenfilm-kondensatorer/7398648?cm_mmc=DK-PLA-DS3A-_-google-_-CSS_DK_DK_Passive_Komponenter_Whoop-_-(DK:Whoop!)+Polypropylenfilm+kondensatorer-_-PRODUCT_GROUP&matchtype=&pla-741230300576&gclid=CjwKCAjwpqv0BRABEiwA-TySwZVGzafuSB27ckp0TcYNQRhT-lCcxTAwQ3GyFKXIVue1XnQ5U6TaoRoCD3cQAvD_BwE&gclsrc=aw.ds

all the best

michael


----------



## Michael84

mhume said:


> Hi Everybody
> 
> I have this exact problem.
> 
> is this the capacitor i need to fix my grinder: https://dk.rs-online.com/web/p/polypropylenfilm-kondensatorer/7398648?cm_mmc=DK-PLA-DS3A-_-google-_-CSS_DK_DK_Passive_Komponenter_Whoop-_-(DK:Whoop!)+Polypropylenfilm+kondensatorer-_-PRODUCT_GROUP&matchtype=&pla-741230300576&gclid=CjwKCAjwpqv0BRABEiwA-TySwZVGzafuSB27ckp0TcYNQRhT-lCcxTAwQ3GyFKXIVue1XnQ5U6TaoRoCD3cQAvD_BwE&gclsrc=aw.ds
> 
> all the best
> 
> michael
> 
> Hi
> 
> I was experiencing the same problem on a 2 year old KG79 but with much worse effect.
> 
> I'd have to switch the grinder on and off multiple times before it would continue grinding for more than a second.
> 
> The button light would only be illuminated for this second (even when eventually it continued to grind)
> 
> On replacing the big yellow capacitor (X2, 275V, 0.47UF) the grinder functioned flawlessly.
> 
> When ordering your replacement capacitor can i recommend you check the lead length.
> 
> The one i ordered had a picture of a cap with long leads but was sent a different "footprint" cap with very short leads
> 
> A bit of creative soldering later and it was up and running though.
> 
> Due to its positioning on the circuit board the "footprint" doesn't really matter although the lead length will
> 
> If you go for the Panasonic one can i recommend a ECQUAAF474M rather than the short leaded ECQUAAF474MA
> 
> Hope this helps someone fix their grinder too!
> 
> mh
> 
> P.S. As there may be multiple versions of this grinder with different internal components. Make sure you check the values on the cap before replacing!


----------



## mr_a_hunt

Hi,

I've just found the same issue as you've all been experiencing above - I took a picture of my suppressor/capacitor (though seem to be unable to upload using the link)
https://drive.google.com/file/d/1HZPZKVP8KXM8yI_KUIGKQphAc3FigoEF/view

Is this the item people are referring to?

KR,

Andrew


----------



## allikat

Yes. Make sure to get an X or X2 rated replacement, as those are safety rated to be hooked to the mains.


----------



## Michael84

IT WORKED!! thank you so much! I brought the machine to my local electric store and showed him the X2 in the machine and he found one for less than $1. I replaced it and now the grinder works like it was new. perfect! thanks again for the help!


----------



## Nerdlinger

Mine had a broken solder joint on that same big X2, see pic. Symptoms were the cutting-out-sometimes but it was always able to work for the correct time after a few false starts, the most annoying problem was random interference on LW 192kHz, all fixed now with a quick blob of solder. This website is very useful indeed.


----------



## craig_16

What a great post. My grinder has been struggling for months with the symptoms you've discussed. I was about to buy a new grinder this week but found this repair and gave it a go. Managed to get 2 of the required capacitor for £2, so saved £38 on price of replacement and have the part ready to do it again in a couple of years if needed. Took less than half an hour including a good clean out and adjustment of the grind fineness.

Thank you for helping save some money and keeping another appliance out of the landfill for a few more years!


----------



## AS2000

Hi,

Came across this now old thread trying to diagnose an issue with my Delonghi KG89 (similar I think to the one listed here).

Symptoms: While grinding, started struggling then stopped. Now power light goes on when pressed but grinder won't start.

I've read about the capacitor issue, and tempted to try replacing that but my capacitor does not match what I see here, and I can't figure out the spec.

This is a North American model grinder. The cap is a rectangle dipped variety, labelled CARLI MEF 400V CM02 A18










Anyone have any thoughts on what the spec might be here for a replacement?


----------



## MWJB

AS2000 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Came across this now old thread trying to diagnose an issue with my Delonghi KG89 (similar I think to the one listed here).
> 
> Symptoms: While grinding, started struggling then stopped. Now power light goes on when pressed but grinder won't start.
> 
> I've read about the capacitor issue, and tempted to try replacing that but my capacitor does not match what I see here, and I can't figure out the spec.
> 
> This is a North American model grinder. The cap is a rectangle dipped variety, labelled CARLI MEF 400V CM02 A18
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone have any thoughts on what the spec might be here for a replacement?


 One microfarad 400v. Non polarised.


----------



## AS2000

@*MWJB Thanks for the quick reply!*

*I will post once/if the fix works in the hopes it helps someone else.*


----------



## Markie

Can anyone tell me how to replace the grinder? I cant get the bottom part loose.

machine is now in bits....

thanks!


----------



## MisterKevster

2 years on...and wondering if Burrs need replacing....as coffee is coarse, even on finest setting.

Can see...what looks to be both TOP and BOTTOM burrs for sale on DeLonghi site....

Or do I just replace the top 'twist-in' assembly????

Thanks


----------



## MWJB

MisterKevster said:


> 2 years on...and wondering if Burrs need replacing....as coffee is coarse, even on finest setting.
> 
> Can see...what looks to be both TOP and BOTTOM burrs for sale on DeLonghi site....
> 
> Or do I just replace the top 'twist-in' assembly????
> 
> Thanks


 How often do you use it?

What kind of brew are you trying to make on the finest setting?

Have you removed the top burr & checked nothing is preventing the burrs from adjusting finer?


----------



## SallyAnn

craig_16 said:


> What a great post. My grinder has been struggling for months with the symptoms you've discussed. I was about to buy a new grinder this week but found this repair and gave it a go. Managed to get 2 of the required capacitor for £2, so saved £38 on price of replacement and have the part ready to do it again in a couple of years if needed. Took less than half an hour including a good clean out and adjustment of the grind fineness.
> 
> Thank you for helping save some money and keeping another appliance out of the landfill for a few more years!


 Hi There, are you based in the UK? I'm wondering where I can purchase the part?


----------



## allikat

MisterKevster said:


> 2 years on...and wondering if Burrs need replacing....as coffee is coarse, even on finest setting.
> 
> Can see...what looks to be both TOP and BOTTOM burrs for sale on DeLonghi site....
> 
> Or do I just replace the top 'twist-in' assembly????
> 
> Thanks


 If you replace the burrs, you replace both burrs at the same time. Both will be equally worn at this point.


----------



## Pikus

Hi all,

I've read all posts as I have same issue in a 4 years old KG 79. I've order a new capacitor, dismatled the grinder, located the yelow capacitor to replace but I'm afraid to damage it as it doesn't come off easily, should I remove cap and legs or only cap?

Thanks!


----------



## Pikus

I've found some videos explaining how to do it.

Regards.


----------



## Pikus

I've replaced the capacitor but now it is not even starting  . I might have damaged the green card or mixed the polarity of the capacitor. Don't know. At least I tried to repair before ordering a new one.


----------



## Samnaylor

Same issue here! Bit ridiculous that it seems like this fault occurs so regularly...


----------



## Samnaylor

Same issue here! Bit ridiculous that it seems like this fault occurs so regularly...


----------



## lake_m

They do fail. A central heating wireless receiver in the garage failed a few months ago. Popped in a new X2 interference suppression cap and back in business.


----------



## Guest

Greetings !

Excellent Thread - After 5 years of daily usage (average 3 grinds per day) it started to get a little bit
annyoing to play "Flappy Bird" without a screen just to level up our caffeine dosage.

Symptoms were as described in previous posts - Motor cutting out and after an inital grind of about
3 seconds smashing the button had to commence.

Replaced the faulty part with a *Suppression capacitor Radial lead X2 class *

Replacement / Ersatzteli - Online Shop www,conrad,at

Thanks a lot !


----------



## Guest

Just wanted to say thank you for this post! Worked like a treat!! Couldn't find capacitors from some of the big sites so ended up using eBay which was perfect.


----------



## pro

mine too had the same issue. i fixed it a year ago using the cap replacement. however, just now, no power at all. i thought np, just replace cap again.. well no, nothing happened this time. unit still dead. any other ideas???


----------



## riluzol

My problem is a little bit different.

I have been using this device for 8 years and it started to happen today. Normally the device starts to work when the button is pressed (just a short click is enough) or stops if it is working.

Today some kind of weird problem happened. It didnt start with a short press. I had to press buttton for a long time to start. After it started, it didn't stop (Although I press the button many times and a lot of time passed). At the end, I had to remove from plug.
It seems like some kind of button malfunction, condenser or capasitor malfunction. Do you have any idea?


----------

